# Radeon 5870 stock cooler greatly superior than Scythe Musashi ???



## Berg#2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. I've bought a musashi cooler today for my sapphire radeon 5870. i do not know what's wrong but the cooler is NOT working properly.. I've used it with and without the copper spacer, re-aplied the thermal grease, but STILL, with fans connected to the PSU running on max speed (or at least what i believe to be max speed - both controlers turned all the way to max) the gpu temps are 85ºC in under 2 mins running Furmark, againts the 63ºC provided by the stock cooler running at max fan speed or even 81ºC at 45%. I've seen instalation pics, the heatsink is touching the copper spacer which is touching the gpu processor, they are firmly secure. Please, what in the world is wrong ? The Musashi cooler cannot be inferior to stock cooling... right? ... ... At least the following link proves the superiority of the newer Scythe cooler, then the second link proves musashi to be even better:



link 1

http://translate.google.com/transla...nturbo_pro/&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com



link 2



http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1028-page7.html



I'm using:



750W PSU

GA-MA78G-DS3H Motherboard

OCZ PC6400 8GB RAM

AMD Phenom Quad 9950

Sapphire Radeon 5870


Help ?


----------

